# T'Birds



## oldman (Sep 1, 2014)

If you are a Ford fan or more specifically a T'Bird fan, maybe you will like these tails.




And a T'Bird with a drive-in tray attached.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice Oldman!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2014)

Oldman, I was working at a Ford dealership in 1958. My favorite job was working on these beauties. I had hoped to own one some time but it never came about.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Sep 3, 2014)

A Thunderbird was the BMW of its time. I was never a Ford person, but the styling of the Thunderbird was something for the designers to be proud of. Maybe they did or didn't intentionally do it, but they incorporated some aeronautical concepts into its design. A lot of people thought T'Birds were brought out by Ford to compete with GM's Corvette, which was not so. The Corvette's theme was to be a sports car and appeal to drivers that wanted to look cool and enjoy speed at the same time. T'Bird owners would be today's Yuppies who now drive BMW's.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 3, 2014)

I've always been a Ford person, more than ever since the GM and Chrysler bailouts. I once had, and wish I still did, a white 1957 Thunderbird. Now I have an F150.


----------



## oldman (Sep 3, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I've always been a Ford person, more than ever since the GM and Chrysler bailouts. I once had, and wish I still did, a white 1957 Thunderbird. Now I have an F150.



The *car* has nothing do with the bailouts. That was all (poor) management's doings. The government lost $11 billion on the GM bailout, but saved many jobs. GM shut down their Oldsmobile and Pontiac divisions to help stop the bleeding, but it didn't work. I lost money in GM because I was one of the unfortunate bond holders, but not a significant amount, thankfully. 

Chevy and Ford have gone head to head for market share ever since I started being interested in cars, which was when I was 11 or 12. At the drag strips, the same thing, but when Chrysler entered the muscle car era, they all but took over. MOPARs were cool and fast right off the showroom floor. Most street rods have the Chevy '350 in them, including most Fords. 

If I held the product responsible for the bailouts, I don't know where I would bank. I think every bank in the U.S. took some bailout money.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2014)

oldman said:


> If you are a Ford fan or more specifically a T'Bird fan, maybe you will like these tails.
> 
> View attachment 9415
> 
> ...



And one nice old Ford.


----------

